# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ju pelqejne brunet, biondet apo..

## fjollita

ju pelqejn brunet. biondet apo flokekuqet?/??? pse???

----------


## murik

Me pelqejne brunet,sidomos me tipare mesdhetare duke fillu nga Sicilia ne Spanje e Marok,duke vazhduar neper Tunizi e Liban,duke zbritur ne Turqi e Greqi.Por edhe Meksikanet,le pastaj Venezuelaniet,ma heqin trurin fare.Pika kulminante arrin me Republiken Domenikane dhe Brazilin.Bjondeve e kuqeve nuk i bej naze aspak,sidomos bjondet e vendeve sllave dhe skandinave,pa harruar edhe hungarezet.As te verdhave nuk i bej naze,tajlandeze,kineze,koreane c'fare te sjelli proi lol.Por edhe t'zezat me pelqejne,bile per format e te prapmeve mbajne vendin e pare.
Shqiptaret nuk i kam shume qef per arsye se jane shume fallco dhe katunare.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Bjondet vallaji me shum.

Me kallin  :perqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Me te mira jane Brunet sepse ato floket e zeza u japin hije Intrigante.     :buzeqeshje: 
Mgjt edhe bjondeve apo flokekuqeve nuk u bej naze.    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fjollita

eeej une ju pyeta se a ju pelqejn brunet. biondet apo flokekuqet...nuk ju ka hije tani te grindeni lol....respect

----------


## kiniku

> eeej une ju pyeta se a ju pelqejn brunet. biondet apo flokekuqet...nuk ju ka hije tani te grindeni lol....respect



Biondet; kane me pak lesh neper trup.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Me pelqejne pak me teper brunet por,nuk i le pas edhe bjondet edhe kokekuqet 
edhe jeshilet.Vetem se te gjitha keto,duhet te plotesojne nje kusht kryesor.
"DUHET TE JENE SHQIPTARE".

----------


## Salonica_m

> Une flas 6...dhe jam brune


*une flas 3....kam shumm depules per brunet*

----------


## Baptist

Kush po ua mbane mend ngjyrem mo? Femna e mire asht femna e mire edhe bardhe e zi ne kjofte.

----------


## alnosa

> Me pelqejne pak me teper brunet por,nuk i le pas edhe bjondet edhe kokekuqet 
> edhe jeshilet.Vetem se te gjitha keto,duhet te plotesojne nje kusht kryesor.
> "DUHET TE JENE SHQIPTARE".


pse re shoku tanku paska dhe jeshile..e paske mbyt me kete . :uahaha:

----------


## Baptist

> pse re shoku tanku paska dhe jeshile..e paske mbyt me kete .


Me gjase ai e kishte fjalen per syte?! :Lulja3:

----------


## BaBa

*Si brunet si bjondet  renci ka qe jan vajza te mbara  !!!!*

----------


## bebushja

> Me gjase ai e kishte fjalen per syte?!


 jo mer se e ka tamam ai  
se ketu ku jetoj une ashtu e bejn  koken  ca e ca jeshile 
si jonxh, mire qe ska lop  rotull thuj se do  na shinin syt storie:P :pa dhembe:

----------


## Baptist

> jo mer se e ka tamam ai  
> se ketu ku jetoj une ashtu e bejn  koken  ca e ca jeshile 
> si jonxh, mire qe ska lop  rotull thuj se do  na shinin syt storie:P


Eeeeeeee, kjo eshte nje rrethane tjeter, por njoh shum mashkuj te cilet kur bejne fjale per ngjyra te femrave zakonisht mendojne ne ngjyren se syve se flokeve s'u besojne me. :kryqezohen:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Brunet per mu jane me origjinale dhe damn jane very sexy  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> O zemre,kam 17 vjet qe jam larguar nga Shqiperia.Kam jetuar ne 4 shtete te ndryshme(sot jam ne Amerike) dhe flas 5 gjuhe te huaja.Pra mos te duket cudi fare.Vetem me emrin Maria kam pas tre ose kater dhe me emrin Ana nja tre-kater te tjera.Spanjishten e perfeksionova me nje nga Mariet e cila eshte kolombiane.Shqiptare kam pas vetem dy ne 17 vjet.Njera katunare Shqiperie,tjetra katunare Kosove.Por edhe te tjera qe kam njoftur nuk me kane ngjallur ndonjefare interesi.Jane shume fallco,ndryshe sillen ne shtepi,ndryshe kur shoqerohen me shqiptare dhe ndryshe kur jane me te huaj.Multiple personality hesapi.Le qe nuk dine ta ruajne veten fare,por konsumohen shume shpejt.20-22 vjecare,duken si gra te lodhura 36-40 vjecare.Sigurisht ka edhe te mira,por ne pergjithesi Shqiperia nuk hyn tek hartat me femra seksi.Bile ato te Kosoves jane me te mira,te pakten jane pak me origjinale se kto katunaret e Fierit e Patosit qe kemi ketu ne Filadelfia.



lol
kam jetuar ne filadelfia dhe te njejtat pershtypje kisha une per djemt shqiptar
shume katundar dhe fallco,  plus nga paraqitia 90% duken si viktima  :kryqezohen:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> nuk dua te ofendoj njeri,por te garantoj se keta fieraket dhe rosaket qe jane ketu ne Filadelfia kane lene nam,si burrat si grate.Jo te gjithe kuptohet,po per Zotin nje pjese e mire.Brezi i ri eshte i pashprese fare,nuk kane respekt as per prinderit e tyre.Sillen dhe kane mare zakonet e getove,saqe edhe gjuhen e flasin si portorikanet apo zezaket pa shkolle.Njera qe vinte verdalle nje shokut tim italian(18 vjece ishte) fliste me duar e me kembe si portorikane,deri sa ai shoku i tha,ti je shqiptare pse flet si portorikane?Kur i thashe atij italianit,mere mer burre sa per numer,nuk kam luajtur mendsh akoma me tha,pak ka ketu si kjo.Ti po me thua mua qe une nuk iu afrokam dot ketyre provincialeve qe erdhen nga balta direkt ne Amerike dhe kujtojne se kane kap qiellin me dore.Me shume me vjen inat me prinderit e tyre,se kane vene si objektiv dolarin para gjithckaje tjeter dhe nuk kane kohe ose nuk duan tia dine per femijet e tyre qe po i hikin per lesh.



besoj se keto jane adoleshente pasi dhe djemt shqiptare hiqen dhe pretendojn sikur jane eminem, apo zezak
per tu ardhur keq, jam dakort me ty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

> lol
> kam jetuar ne filadelfia dhe te njejtat pershtypje kisha une per djemt shqiptar
> shume katundar dhe fallco,  plus nga paraqitia 90% duken si viktima


Kete ta besoj gjithe diten...
Ata/ne keshtu duken ne vend, e   :uahaha:  jo me ne toke te huaj. Te humbur dhe te hutuar njekohesisht!

E sa per falsitet nuk shoh ndoj dallim mes gjinive te dyja palet sillen ne menyre  jospontane deri ne shemti. :i qetë:

----------


## Clauss

flokekuqet definitely.

----------


## BvizioN

Po flokejeshilkat,floke blue dhe te perziera....pse nuk ndodhen ne menu ?? !!

----------

